# Light height?



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

My Beamswork LED can be kept at 3 different heights straight of the box.

1). flat on glass
2). ~ 3/4" off the glass
3). ~ 1.5" off the glass

Other than throwing a wider field of light, what are the advantages (if any) of keeping the light higher off the glass?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

No advantages that I know of unless you are trying to grow emersed plants like I am in my 25g planted tank. Otherwise lifting the light will will lesten its par reading at the substrate. If you arent trying to grow hair grass, HC etc the effects will be minimal. If you dont have plants than no issues at all 

Actually 1 advantage would be the clear plastic bulb cover wont get as dirty.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. I thought heat may be reduced in summer time, but the LED's don't throw much heat. Which is nice. I used to have to turn off my lights during heat waves.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was going to say heat but you said Led's. Not.much heat from them.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

If you have algae issues and nutes and co2 are already non-limiting, you can raise the lights to reduce intensity. Light intensity is inverse square to distance so small changes make a big difference.


----------

